# General > Book & Author Requests >  "The History of Tom Jones: A Foundling" by Henry Fielding

## lrd2004

I first became aware of this novel when PBS aired a television mini-series a few years ago. As an avid reader and lover of the classics, I saw the television promos for the mini-series and found it amazing that I had never heard of it!

I instantly went to the library and brought it home, and I absolutely was ENGROSSED in the hilarious (and sometimes kinky!) 18th-century adventures of the strapping, young Tom Jones and his pursuit of his childhood sweetheart, Sophia. 

VERY entertaining work of fiction which deserves a home here!

----------

